

Dell SecureWorks' 8 Steps to Keep Your PC Safe from Online Criminals - stephbeer21
http://www.secureworks.com/research/articles/featured_articles/20111010-gen/

======
stephbeer21
There has been an uptick in the number of court cases, where small and medium-
sized businesses have had six-figure amounts stolen out of their bank account
by cyber thieves. According to estimates from Don Jackson, a security expert
at Dell SecureWorks, cyber crooks are stealing as much as $1 billion a year
from these businesses in the U.S. and Europe. The need for comprehensive
information regarding online security and is more pressing now than ever
before.

